# Football (Soccer) in your culture.



## djchak

Cultural question for all: How important is the sport of Football in your country, or the country you are currently residing in. Does it have true cultural significance?

Does it encourange intercultural exchanges? Or is it just a sport?


----------



## übermönch

What football? Rugby/American or Soccer/European?


----------



## djchak

Soccer/Football. Not Rugby or (gridiron) derivatives.

The kind that is played at the World Cup 2006.

For example, Ghana as a country/culture would respond differently than say Canada.


----------



## maxiogee

djchak said:
			
		

> Cultural question for all: How important is the sport of Football in your country, or the country you are currently residing in. Does it have true cultural significance?
> 
> Does it encourange intercultural exchanges? Or is it just a sport?




Football in Irish culture is hugely important and means one thing - Gaelic Football. A very fast paced game, played with a round ball, and allowing use of the hands. 
It is immensely popular and played all across the country.
Following that is "Association Football" - Soccer. It is largely a game played in the cities.
Afte that comes Rugby Football - a handling game played with an oval ball. Again, a game largely confined to the cities.

There is no room for real intercultural exchange with Gaelic Football as it isn't played anywhere else in the world (with the exception of a few ex-pats getting together). They do play a hybrid game against the Australian Rules Football teams now and again at a semi-international level.

Soccer is not played at a very high level locally and the teams which win the various cups and leagues which then qualifies them to play against European teams never get very far. Our best soccer players go to England where many of them play at the highest levels. This gives our international team a pretty good pool of talent to draw on, and we qualified for the World Cup playoffs a few times in the past.

Rugby is played at club level but for inter-national leagues it is played by our four provinces. The European league final was won this year by Munster in their fourth final in five years. They beat one of our other teams in the final. We're pretty good at rugby. It is played internationally against many countries.

So, when you say "football" you need to refine your term when you speak to an Irishman.


----------



## djchak

maxiogee said:
			
		

> So, when you say "football" you need to refine your term when you speak to an Irishman.


That was very intresting. I already posted a clarification, but for the sake of the thread am intrested in all types of football, as it relates to the host culture.

But was interested primarily in soccer/football as defined by FIFA.


----------



## GenJen54

Thread title has been changed to clarify and avoid potential confusion.


----------



## Tensai

soccer in Canada is not important...most soccer fans here are immigrants, most Canadians only care about hockey


----------



## linguist786

I think in the UK, football does bring people of different races and nationalities together. There are however sometimes hooligans about which cause disruption - idiots.

For example, I went to the Carling Cup Final (Wigan vs. Man U) last season and all the Man U fans were all very "together" regardless of race/gender/religion etc. I was one of them


----------



## coconutpalm

Hi, I'm not a football fan. Actually, I'm not interested in any sports except running (not jogging). However, I hear a LOT about the ongoing World Cup these days although Chinese Team never got a chance to enter it (Yao Ming was an exception, but they didn't go very far, either). I think footable is important for many many Chinese, and if you take the whole population into account, that's an overwhelming figure! Due to the time zone difference, the World Cup is played at 03:00 am. However, people around me often choose one or two or more nights to watch the game, and go to work/school the next day with two huge blackeyes! China's club follows the system of western world, divided into list A and list B. They play really poorly! Football fans love them and hate them~!


----------



## lazarus1907

djchak said:
			
		

> Cultural question for all: How important is the sport of Football in your country, or the country you are currently residing in. Does it have true cultural significance?
> 
> Does it encourange intercultural exchanges? Or is it just a sport?


 In Europe football is a big thing! It is funny that the word "football", as such, wasn't used before so many people migrated to America, although the game was older than that. USA decided at some point, I guess, to use to word for a sport where the feet are used less than 1% of the time, and then they faced the problem of how to call the "European football". Football as*soc*iation... mmm.... *soccer*! Nice one! I won't be surprised if everyone in the world eventually decide to use that word.


----------



## Brioche

maxiogee said:
			
		

> So, when you say "football" you need to refine your term when you speak to an Irishman.


 
Also for Australians.
In Australia, in the States of Victoria, South Australia, Western Australia and Tasmania "football" means Australian Rules Football; called "arial ping-pong" by it detractors.
In Queensland and New South Wales it usually means Rugby League Football; called "mobile wresting" by its detractors.

Soccer [Association Football] has, in the last couple of years, been trying to appropriate the term "football" for its version, and the Australian Soccer Federation changed its name to the Australian Football Federation. But the Australian team is still called the Socceroos.

In my humble opinion, soccer can call itself 'real' football when the goals can be scored only when you foot the ball into the goal, and when using the head or chest to control the ball is also outlawed.

If you look at the "Australian" team which competed in the World Cup, you will see that all but 2 are based in Europe. One plays in Spain, 1 in Germany, 1 in Sweden, 2 in Switzerland, 2 in Holland, 3 in Italy and 11 in England. The coach is Dutch.

Rugby Union Football is also played in Australia, and there are small American [gridiron] Football and Gaelic Football competitions.

As for cultural exchange - well, a lot of nationalistic fans, with little interest in anything but spectator sport won't be doing very much cultural. Not many of the fans would be in a linguistic position to do much cultural exchange, anyway.

Apparently the consumption of beer and the consumption of "personal services" by ladies increased greatly during the World Cup.


----------



## linguist786

I hate the word "Soccer". Euch!


----------



## Brioche

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> In Europe football is a big thing! It is funny that the word "football", as such, wasn't used before so many people migrated to America, although the game was older than that. USA decided at some point, I guess, to use to word for a sport where the feet are used less than 1% of the time, and then they faced the problem of how to call the "European football". Football as*soc*iation... mmm.... *soccer*! Nice one! I won't be surprised if everyone in the world eventually decide to use that word.


 
The word Soccer, as you point out does come from Association, but the term was invented in England, and was English university slang. 

The rules of the game were codified in 1863 by the Football Association.


----------



## shaloo

HI there!

Hmmm....I have nothing much to say as India is not a great football audience. I don't think many people even know how to follow a football match. But then, we are one the world's biggest audiences of Cricket.
It is the best adored sport in India, though our national sport is Hockey.

One more point to add:: 
This year, I find many people(the younger lot) enthusiastic about football and the credit goes to the ever expanding Outsourcing Business in India which is bring the western culture much nearer than before.

Have I deviated the discussion?


----------



## maxiogee

Brioche said:
			
		

> In Queensland and New South Wales it usually means Rugby League Football; called "mobile wresting" by its detractors.



Rugby League never took hold in Ireland. (I don't even know if it ever tried.)
Now that Rugby Union is paying its players, how is League holding up out there, Brioche?
When the Union authorities authorised the payment of the players there was some migrating from League to Union in the UK. Mainly played in Northern England, League is very popular and seems to be still doing well. But a north of England person could probably inform us more accurately.


----------



## gjou

Hello,
well, you may guess that football is currently quite important in our culture, because, except if you live on the Mars planet, you must know that France will meet Italie in the finale of the world championship.
Football is the most popular sport here, like in a lot of other countries. It became in the last decade (since 1998) the symbol of a rainbow nation, with citizens coming from many different countries around the world. You certainly noticed that many members of the french crew are colored (almost all). It enhance the link between the different parts of the nation, and is a way to reduce the social strains.


----------



## luis masci

Also here football (fútbol for us) is quite important. I’d say it’s more than a simple sport; it’s a part of our culture. 
Football is far the most popular sport following maybe by basketball and cars racing. 
If you don’t know about football you probably will be out of the conversations on Monday in your workplace. It’s an obliged topic among men.


----------



## Otter

Here, in the U.S., soccer is a fledgling sport and is not called football.

We have our own form of football.

But I have noticed many Americans, this year, watching and talking about the World Cup and, of course, our team is trying to do better.  But we don't have much challenging interleague play here so it's difficult for our team to come together and play well in World Class competition. 

It was HUGE for us to tie Italy.  It _was_ our World Cup.


----------



## .   1

Soccer is SO important in Australia that recently the name was officially changed to Football and this has resulted in nothing but rib holding by the various local Football codes as they now receive free publicity every time Soccer is referred to as Football.
It seems that Aussies prefer their Football to be of the violent variety and the crowds to be peaceful.



> Now that Rugby Union is paying its players, how is League holding up out there, Brioche?


League and Rugby regularly exchange players and all that has come from this is much more money for players of both codes.
.,,


----------



## OCCASVS

Football (soccer) is THE sport for many Italians  It's very very much popular.
The World Cup final (on Sunday) will be the best sport event in the year.

But unluckily, many other good sports, such as rugby, aren't as popular as soccer


----------



## sound shift

"Culture" and "cultural" are difficult words to define, so I would hesitate to say that football is "culturally significant" in England. It has a big following and generates passions, but does that mean it is "culturally significant" or does it just mean it is popular? I don't know.


----------



## barkley04

In Tunisia, football is sacred especially on sundays.
I can affirm to all that football is a culture standing by itself in our country and in all africa.


----------



## AnotherStephen

If there is one sport in the world that can be said to be truly global, then it is football (soccer). Even in the United States where as a TV sport it is not very significant, as a participation sport it is massive.

Probably the only sport that comes close to football/soccer's global reach is basketball. There are lots of sports that are big in one or two countries. Aussie Rules is big in guess where? But who has ever played a game of it elsewhere?


----------



## maxiogee

AnotherStephen said:
			
		

> If there is one sport in the world that can be said to be truly global, then it is football (soccer). Even in the United States where as a TV sport it is not very significant, as a participation sport it is massive.
> 
> Probably the only sport that comes close to football/soccer's global reach is basketball. There are lots of sports that are big in one or two countries. Aussie Rules is big in guess where? But who has ever played a game of it elsewhere?



Oh yeah? Spoken like a truly baised fan! 


Sport .......................2002 Estimates of ............. Number of Affiliated
...........................Participants Worldwide .......... National Federations
Volleyball ..................... 998 Million ....................... 218
Basketball ..................... 400 .. "........................... 211
Table Tennis ................... 300 .. "........................... 186
Soccer ......................... 242 .. "........................... 204
Badminton ...................... 200 .. "........................... 147
Tennis .......................... 60 .. "............................191
Baseball ........................ 60 .. "........................... 110
Dragon Boat Racing............... 50 .. "............................ 51
Team Handball ................... 18 .. "........................... 147
Hockey ........................... 3 .. "........................... 118
Judo ............................. 2.5  "............................ 187
Rugby ............................ 2.0  "............................. 97
Cycling .......................... 0.6  "............................ 160
Bocce .............................. Pending ........................ 72
Cricket ............................ Pending ........................ 74


----------



## AnotherStephen

> Oh yeah? Spoken like a truly baised fan!



I suspect some of those figures are like the figures Trade Unions claim for their membership.

I can't remember ever seeing a game of volleyball in a back alley. It's a cliche to see rough and ready games of football/soccer taking place amongst kids in news items from all over the world.


----------



## badgrammar

AnotherStephen said:
			
		

> I suspect some of those figures are like the figures Trade Unions claim for their membership.
> 
> I can't remember ever seeing a game of volleyball in a back alley. It's a cliche to see rough and ready games of football/soccer taking place amongst kids in news items from all over the world.



I have to agree here, in spite of those statistics.  And have never seen kids in a backlot, alley, parking lot, etc. playing volleyball!  All you need for soccer is two people and a ball and a point you call a goal, and you're ready to play.  The other games need equipment!


----------



## maxiogee

badgrammar said:
			
		

> I have to agree here, in spite of those statistics.  And have never seen kids in a backlot, alley, parking lot, etc. playing volleyball!  All you need for soccer is two people and a ball and a point you call a goal, and you're ready to play.  The other games need equipment!



Oh yeah, equipment. I forgot that you need a *string* as well as a *ball* for volleyball! 

As to the figures being inflated, does that automatically mean that football goes to the top of the list - all ball games exist on "inflation"! 

Two people can play volleyball - two people cannot _play_ "football", can kick a ball about, but that's not "football".


----------



## badgrammar

maxiogee said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, equipment. I forgot that you need a *string* as well as a *ball* for volleyball!
> 
> As to the figures being inflated, does that automatically mean that football goes to the top of the list - all ball games exist on "inflation"!
> 
> Two people can play volleyball - two people cannot _play_ "football", can kick a ball about, but that's not "football".



Point taken, a string is not major equiment....  But still, volleyball?  Atleast I've never seen any impromptu volleyball games (except on the beach), but then I can only speak for the parts of the world I've been to myself. 

Why can't two people play football/soccer?  I mean, granted, it's not regulation, but if you get the ball in the other guy's goal, it's a point.  

Really, I don't know what's the most-played sport, I can only speak from what I've seen, which doesn't amount to a hill of beans !


----------



## maxiogee

badgrammar said:
			
		

> which doesn't amount to a hill of beans !



_Humphey Bogart_ played that with _Claude Rains_ in *Casablanca*


----------



## badgrammar

maxiogee said:
			
		

> _Humphey Bogart_ played that with _Claude Rains_ in *Casablanca*



And he never, ever once said "Play it again, Sam!"...   

Pure chat, sorry Mods!


----------



## barkley04

maxiogee said:
			
		

> _Humphey Bogart_ played that with _Claude Rains_ in *Casablanca*


Hi, is there any football tradition in ireland??
Thanks to jackie charlton( the english) you reached the peak in italy 1990.


----------



## suzi br

Maybe football seems so big because of the money and media coverage that goes with it, but I have to agree that volleyball is not big round here.

Incidentally, a week after we got knocked out of the competition, cars and house windows here are still sporting their England Flags....


----------



## maxiogee

barkley04, do a search of the forum for "football" +"ireland" - I've contributed to several threads on the topic.


----------



## idania

volleball is a mayor sport, speccially betwtin the girls, at least in my country. are you forgett that woman also play sports? and football (soccer) and baseball are men dominated.


----------



## elena_28320

Here "fútbol" is the SPORT in capital letters.


----------



## djchak

Soccer is popular as a sport for women and kids here.... but I'm sure most people knew that.

Basketball, American Football (gridiron), Hockey, and Baseball all were popular sports before the current MLS soccer leagues, so Soccer is not a popular sport to watch on TV.....becuase the former sports got a foothold first. 

Mia Hamm is probably the most well known soccer player.


----------



## K.os

Here (Québec) Soccer is mostly popular with immigrants. The natives prefer Hockey and the problem is that once you're used to the pace of Hockey, Soccer seems incredibly slow. I am not able to watch Soccer since (for me) nothing happens. The most common complaint that people that aren't used to follow Hockey have is that they can't follow the action as it is too fast. For us it's normal so that means that Soccer seems to be played at half-speed.

This in no way means that I don't respect Soccer players as the great athletes they are, simply that the game they play is boring to me.


----------

